# Nfpa 620



## mshields (Nov 5, 2012)

Someone just asserted to me that elevator coordination needs to be to 0.01 seconds (i.e. need to rely on manufacturer's tested combinations) regardless of whether or not the elevator is considered to be or required to be on Emergency power.  So, e.g. a low rise building, say 3 stories high, where the elevator is not necessary for the evacuation of people.  Here the elevator does not need to be on Emergency but this guys telling me that as per NFPA 620 it needs to coordinate to the higher standard required otherwise per Article 700 of the NEC, namely 0.01s

Is it true?


----------



## north star (Nov 5, 2012)

*= = =*

mshields,

Are you sure about the NFPA 620 standard?.....I'm not finding

it on the NFPA web site, or in my current NFPA library.

If there is an NFPA 620 standard, do you have a link to it?

*$ $ $*


----------



## mshields (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah! a thousand pardons.  It's actually Article 620 of the NEC


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't see anything.

North Star, it's NFPA 70 Art. 620 Elevators


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 5, 2012)

Guess I was too late with that post!


----------



## north star (Nov 5, 2012)

*= = =*





> "Here the elevator does not need to be on Emergency, but this guys telling me that as per NFPA 620it needs to coordinate to the higher standard required otherwise per Article 700 of the NEC, namely 0.01s"


Article 700.12 [ `08 NEC ] requires activation within 10 seconds on

Emergency Systems.......Article 701.11 requires activation within 60

seconds for Legally Required Systems.

Are you certain of the 1 / 100 of seconds statement?....That's an

instantaneous activation......Don't know if that is even possible.

*% % %*


----------

